# TC Bone Collector OR CVA Accura



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone with experience with these muzzy's?

I'm looking at getting an upper priced muzzleloader. Pretty much narrowed between these 2.

Unless there are any other suggestions. Going on my 5th year for not drawing a tag, so I'm due next year, so it's time to buy.

Tator


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Nodakoutdoors, with all the help, I decided to purchase the T/C Bone Collector. haha

All joking aside, I wanted a high end muzzy, and got one I think, can't wait to try it out.

Tator


----------

